# No one talks to me at work anymore



## Julie1982 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been at my job for about 11 years and I am not close to anyone there. I have made a couple of close friends but they are no longer there anymore. I just feel like everyone thinks I am such a wierd. I have literally heard one of the new girls tell someone that I am "so wierd". I feel like people dread running into me in the kitchen or restroom because it is just so awkward. I have tried to push myself to make conversation but on days that I have not gotten enough sleep or just feel in a fog I just give short answers or wierd answers and I cannot for the life of me look at people in the eye. Ughhh I know I can be fun and smart bit it's like my mind is holding me back or I'm stuck in a box. It's too late now to change the way people look at me. Anyone else going though this? Any advice?


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

jesus, well done for sticking it out for 11 years. i feel that way at every job i ever had, but i always quit after a while, max of a year and a half. you're amazing to me, i mean in a successful way. at least you have that going for you.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish no one talked to me at work. They keep bothering me and I detest them all.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

No one talks to you because *you* don't talk to them. It's pretty simple when you look at it from that point of view. Just blame everything on you and you'll see the problem. Maybe you dread running into them not them into you, maybe they don't talk to you because you don't make the effort to talk to them. If they do talk to you then they made the effort and that's polite but not everyone has that much energy to make an effort. I've had the same happen to me, it was nice when someone else broke the ice and got it going but unless you break the ice yourself more often you're not gonna get anywhere else. People call each other weird when they ignore others or don't talk, in a way talking to everyone is the best option as it shows you like them. Now if you don't talk to someone then it shows that you hate them.


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

Julie1982 said:


> I have been at my job for about 11 years and I am not close to anyone there. I have made a couple of close friends but they are no longer there anymore. I just feel like everyone thinks I am such a wierd. I have literally heard one of the new girls tell someone that I am "so wierd". I feel like people dread running into me in the kitchen or restroom because it is just so awkward. I have tried to push myself to make conversation but on days that I have not gotten enough sleep or just feel in a fog I just give short answers or wierd answers and I cannot for the life of me look at people in the eye. Ughhh I know I can be fun and smart bit it's like my mind is holding me back or I'm stuck in a box. It's too late now to change the way people look at me. Anyone else going though this? Any advice?


I'd love it if it was like that for me


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

At my old job I would have loved if people dreaded coming into the break room because I might be there. More space for me to hang out.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I could never stay at a job that long..

I wish i were like yourself, but there's no way i could stick it out with the same "work environment" every single day..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What kind of job is it?


----------



## Julie1982 (Feb 3, 2015)

It's an office job about 25 people. I do avoid them alot of times I realize that. I will purposefully wait for everyone to clear the kitchen in the mornings to go in and heat up my breakfast or get coffee unless it's someone I feel more comfortable with or depends what mood I'm in. I just wish I could just stop over thinking things in my own head and just say SOMETHING anything. And I know other people have it much worse and I am lucky to have stuck it out so long. I have wonderful boss as well so I can't complain there. Just wish I was able to get out of my head more. Wish I could just be "on" all the time like other people.


----------



## beautifulbloom (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh gosh i'm the same as you are. I'm already 4 yrs and a half in my current job and yet even though i talk to people it feels like it's still awkward and they just tolerate me..some days i can react but there are those days that my SA will be so severe that i can't look at people in the eye too..my co workers are all nice and i have nothing to say against them but at times i feel like they are cold to me bc i'm distancing myself from them. I wish i can do something about it before i resign this year.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Julie1982 said:


> I have been at my job for about 11 years and I am not close to anyone there. I have made a couple of close friends but they are no longer there anymore. I just feel like everyone thinks I am such a wierd. I have literally heard one of the new girls tell someone that I am "so wierd". I feel like people dread running into me in the kitchen or restroom because it is just so awkward. I have tried to push myself to make conversation but on days that I have not gotten enough sleep or just feel in a fog I just give short answers or wierd answers and I cannot for the life of me look at people in the eye. Ughhh I know I can be fun and smart bit it's like my mind is holding me back or I'm stuck in a box. It's too late now to change the way people look at me. Anyone else going though this? Any advice?


I feel this way at every job Ive ever had and on one hand I like when people leave me alone but other times I feel like an alien and that I don't belong there. When you work with mostly girls everyone is just so fake that I resent them for it. I also feel like in a paid job environment everything worse because Im trying so hard to be professional that I dont know when or how to just cut lose and bond with my co-workers.


----------

